# Be aware of this before one-starring your pax - Lyft sends them a notice



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I rarely rate a pax, so those that do likely know this. Lyft apparently sends your rating and feedback to the pax. They claim it is anonymous, but depending on when it is sent, the rider may make the same inference that we drivers do when we get a bad rating. Traditionally Lyft has given drivers 24 hours to rate a pax. Maybe it's worth waiting a bit.

Perhaps someone knows when the feedback is sent to the pax?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I'm assuming it's sent shortly thereafter because I have gotten the retaliatory 1 star on a few occasions. It's much more obvious to the paxhole who have them the rating since they have few trips. Best thing to do is give them a 3 star with no feedback if you don't want to see them again.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I’m satisfied knowing that Lyft is forwarding every🖕 to every non-tipping paxhole who exits my vehicle.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If pax gets a 1-star from me then they deserve it.


----------



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Who cares? I haven’t received a rating less than five stars on Lyft for at least a year. I give one star to EVERY habitual short rider and four stars to non-tippers if it was a profitable ride.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

It would be obvious to the pax, who made the low rating. They only take one trip a day in most cases. 
Lyft only rates the latest 100 trips. A low rating is easy to move out of the calculations in 4-5 days..


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Now i used to one star all 3 and 4 dollar rides . No need to pick them up again.
Result in a few months you ask ? Same pax with different user names lol. Yes it worked for about two weeks then those pax get new user names wow 5 stars ! lmao. Rem me driver ?


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

You can wait 23 hours and 59 minutes before giving out the 1 star.


----------

